
Show HN: Net::Ops - Automate network devices configuration with Ruby - maxmouchet
https://github.com/maxmouchet/net-ops
======
maxmouchet
Hello,

I wrote these Ruby library and scripts while doing my internship five months
ago. Now I’m back to school for my third year of studies and I don’t have the
hardware and the time to continue to work on.

My main motivation to write this was to help people saving time when doing
repetitive tasks. I worked in the telco. department of a big company and I
realized that although people were really good at designing and maintaining
networks they were wasting time on some basics tasks. So I wrote this little
“framework” to make mass configuration changes on Cisco devices. For example,
I used it to remove useless crypto PKI on hundreds of switches, and to rename
thousands of devices to lowercase (and regenerating the SSH key).

I am not a good programmer but looking back at my code five month later I
thought it was worth sharing it, if never some people are interested in it :)

~~~
cookrn
Congrats on shipping! Have you considered adding your list of examples above
to the README as well?

